# Does Butternut Squash HAVE to be cooked?



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

Exactly as the title says- Is it absolutely necessary to cook butternut squash? I bought some for my guys today, I'll cook it all if I need to, I just thought they might like it crunchy, if its OK like that.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

I mean, you can..

But it's probably better for them if it is cooked.


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

I think it has more nutrients in it raw... But I suppose it's easier to digest cooked also. 
I'll wait a bit, but I was going to cook it and serve it with a dash of cinnamon. They love cinnamon, and it makes them smell even better after they eat it- they smell like caramel sticky rolls afterwards lol.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Rattenstein said:


> I think it has more nutrients in it raw... But I suppose it's easier to digest cooked also.
> I'll wait a bit, but I was going to cook it and serve it with a dash of cinnamon. They love cinnamon, and it makes them smell even better after they eat it- they smell like caramel sticky rolls afterwards lol.


Can.. Can you make some for me, too?


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

AdequateRat said:


> Can.. Can you make some for me, too?


Sure, when can you come over? XP


----------

